
Online Sales of Louis C. K. Special Cross $1 Million Mark - llambda
http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/12/22/online-sales-of-louis-c-k-special-cross-1-million-mark/
======
jaxonrice
It is heartwarming to read that he says that he has never had a million
dollars all at once in his life, and yet he has donated $280k to charities
from the sales on this special. He was looking for worthy overseas charities
that accept paypal on Twitter a few days ago, and I see Kiva and charity:water
amongst the beneficiaries.

~~~
neilk
I was surprised (even a little disappointed) he isn't keeping more of the
cash, as an investment in more specials or better infrastructure, or just a
retirement fund. I'm kind of worried that he feels guilty and will give away a
lot and consume the rest.

